# call ducks



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Anyone know where i can buy some call ducks please, looking for 2/3 drakes only as pets.
They seem to be quite hard to get hold of.
Happy to travel within a 20 radius of Gloucestershire

Cheers


----------

